# Reifen - aber welche - für Surly Bridge Club 27.5



## Pfefferminza (23. Juni 2019)

Hej hej,

sodala, als kleine Fortsetzung des "ich suche ein Rad" - Fadens, bin ich irgendwie vor dem großen Bahnhof "ich suche einen passenden Mantel" angelangt.

Aktuell fahre ich die ab Werk verbauten Drahtreifen WTB Riddler27.5x2.4


Front HubFormula 32h QRRear HubFormula 32h QRRimsWTB STPi29 TSCTiresWTB Riddler comp 27.5x2.4"

Nun hatte ich in rund 1.500km vorne 6 Platten und hinten 1, wobei lediglich 1 Platten ein Durchstich war und die anderen sind unklarer Herkunft (Grat, Unebenheiten in den Felgen hat mein Mechaniker "eher" ausgeschlossen, ich finde auch nichts und ich habe über den Dingern quasi schon meditiert). Jetzt ist die nächste Überlegung, einfach mal neue Mäntel aufzuziehen und zu schauen.

Die Überlegung finde ich auch nicht schlecht, denn zwar bin ich mittlerweile ja quasi schon Weltmeisterin im fette-Reifen-schnell-auf-Tour-wechseln-und-mit-dieser-f##++-Minipumpe-aufzupumpen, aber eine zeitlang ohne Platten wäre schon sehr fesch.

Ich bin nur etwas planlos, was da rauf soll. Meine Voraussetzungen sind:


hält was aus
rollt gut auf Asphalt, Feldwegen & Co.
hält aber auch offroad gut aus
mit dem Surly fahre ich auf langen Touren halt auch oftmals Asphalt-/Radwege, aber auf Tagestouren eben auch mal etwas rumpeliger, aber mehr als S1 wird es ja rein vom Können her nicht (anbei Bildbeispiele für durchschnittliche Mehrtagestourenuntergründe bzw. Tagestour max. Gelände, und das war nicht so steil wie das jetzt am Foto auf einmal aussieht).
Ich habe mir jetzt angesehen, dass es von Schwalbe den Marathon Plus MTB in 27.5x2.1 oder 2.25 geben würde oder zum Bsp. den Schwalbe Thunder Burt in 27.5x2.25. Etwas schmäler zu werden, könnte ich mir rein vom Gefühl her gut vorstellen, habe aber keine logischen Argumente dafür oder dagegen, da fehlt es mir an Know How, was mehr Sinn machen würde. Auf Schwalbe bin ich gekommen, weil ich einfach seit 2.5 Jahren mit meinem Stadtrad prima damit zurechtkomme, bin aber für sämtliche andere Ideen offen.

Ich danke euch!!


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2019)

Der Thunder Burt ist, denke ich, nicht sehr pannensicher. Fahre ihn am Monstercrosser, allerdings tubeless.
Hatte da unlängst plötzlich ein Miniästchen im Reifen stecken. Bin damit bis nach Hause gerollt und habe ihn dann dort entfernt (Loch ca. 3mm im Durchmesser). Anschließend das Rad schön gedreht, die Milch kam natürlich im Strahl aus dem Loch geschossen. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit war das Loch allerdings Geschichte.
Inzwischen bin ich mit diesem Reifen schon wieder einige Touren ohne Probleme gefahren.

Hmmm, vielleicht die vorhandenen Reifen tubeless fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo 
Ich fahre den Schwalbe Marathon MTB Plus am Stadtrad, ich muss am Mainufer entlang, das nach schönen Abenden mit Glasscherben übersät ist, bis jetzt ohne Probleme, der Rückweg geht manchmal durch den Stadtwald, mit Schotter, Wurzeln, und kleine Wege, auch ohne Probleme. Er ist mit ca.1200Gramm ( pro Reifen)  nicht leicht, aber Pannensicheren. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pfefferminza (26. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Der Thunder Burt ist, denke ich, nicht sehr pannensicher. Fahre ihn am Monstercrosser, allerdings tubeless.
> Hatte da unlängst plötzlich ein Miniästchen im Reifen stecken. Bin damit bis nach Hause gerollt und habe ihn dann dort entfernt (Loch ca. 3mm im Durchmesser). Anschließend das Rad schön gedreht, die Milch kam natürlich im Strahl aus dem Loch geschossen. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit war das Loch allerdings Geschichte.
> Inzwischen bin ich mit diesem Reifen schon wieder einige Touren ohne Probleme gefahren.
> 
> Hmmm, vielleicht die vorhandenen Reifen tubeless fahren?


Hm, okay, das ist natürlich wirklich nicht sehr fein, wenn der so wenig aushält, aber das habe ich bei dem schon fast befürchtet. Tubeless ist irgendwie nicht so wirklich eine Option für mich aktuell, weniger aus rationalen Gründen als aus dem Grund, dass ich mich nicht genug auskenne, um dann gefühlt viele hundert km vlt. Probleme damit zu haben.



bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre den Schwalbe Marathon MTB Plus am Stadtrad, ich muss am Mainufer entlang, das nach schönen Abenden mit Glasscherben übersät ist, bis jetzt ohne Probleme, der Rückweg geht manchmal durch den Stadtwald, mit Schotter, Wurzeln, und kleine Wege, auch ohne Probleme. Er ist mit ca.1200Gramm ( pro Reifen)  nicht leicht, aber Pannensicheren.
> Gruß bikebecker


Puh, 1.200g ist natürlich echt eine Ansage. Wie findest du ihn auf Asphalt?

Mein Radmechaniker meinte Sonst noch "Racing Ralph" oder "Rocket Ron" jeweils in der Evolution Variante.


----------



## lucie (26. Juni 2019)

War auch kein Freund von tubeless, aber inzwischen sind alle Bikes umgerüstet und Durchstiche/Snakebites sind absolut kein Problem mehr. Lohnt sich schon. Wichtig ist nur, dass man immer mal etwas Milch nachfüllt - z.B. wenn man nix mehr im Reifen plätschern hört.


----------



## bikebecker (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo 
Ich fahre den Reifen mit den vollen 4 Bar, und mit seinem Mittelsteg rollt er auf Asphalt sehr gut. Ich habe im Wald auch schon etwas Luft abgelassen ( kein Ahnung wieviel, Daumendruck) rollt auch noch ganz okay, aber ein richtiger Geländereifen wird er dadurch nicht. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Pfefferminza (1. Juli 2019)

So, am Samstag ganz kurze Tour, knapp 60km - Durchstich mit einem runden (!) Kieselstein. Ich war dermaßen grantig ...



lucie schrieb:


> War auch kein Freund von tubeless, aber inzwischen sind alle Bikes umgerüstet und Durchstiche/Snakebites sind absolut kein Problem mehr. Lohnt sich schon. Wichtig ist nur, dass man immer mal etwas Milch nachfüllt - z.B. wenn man nix mehr im Reifen plätschern hört.



Hmhm, ich müsste mich halt wirklich mal überhaupt mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.



bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre den Reifen mit den vollen 4 Bar, und mit seinem Mittelsteg rollt er auf Asphalt sehr gut. Ich habe im Wald auch schon etwas Luft abgelassen ( kein Ahnung wieviel, Daumendruck) rollt auch noch ganz okay, aber ein richtiger Geländereifen wird er dadurch nicht.
> Gruß bikebecker



Danke für deine Eintschätzung! Die 1.200g schrecken mich ehrlich gesagt noch etwas ab, meine WTB wiegen jetzt 860g, sind damit natürlich auch keine Leichtgewichte.


----------



## Pfefferminza (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mich jetzt noch etwas weiter umgesehen und frage mich, ob die Continental Race King oder Cross King (Protection) passend sein könnten für meinen Einsatz, die wären deutlich leichter, in der Vergangenheit habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Mountain King gemacht.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2019)

Die Beschäftigung mit Tubeless lohnt sich!

Die Pannenanfälligkeit eines Reifens hat immer auch was mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Mehr Material hilft mehr, und Material wiegt was. Da hilft auch die ausgefeilteste Karkassenkonstruktion nur zu einem geringen Teil. Deswegen werden die leichteren Reifen auch immer anfälliger sein als die etwas schwereren.
Wenn man unbedingt möglichst leichte Reifen fahren möchte muss man sich deswegen anderweitig behelfen um sie pannenresistent zu bekommen. Tubeless z.B.
Es ist letztendlich garnicht so schlimm wie einem manchmal in den Horrorgeschichten von umherspritzender Dichtmilch und abbrechenden Reifenhebern suggeriert wird  Schiefgehen kann immer mal was, klar, und wenn Latexmilch im Spiel ist wird's dann halt auch mal ein bisschen eklig. Aber ich fahre schon seit einigen Jahren möglichst nur noch Tubeless (mit Schlauch nur wenn ich einen Reifen erwische, der tubeless nicht geht) und empfinde das in Summe als viel problemloser als alles andere, vor allem unterwegs.
Wenn man tatsächlich mal einen Schnitt hat, der von der Dichtmilch nicht abgedichtet werden kann, dann kann man eine Maxalami reinstopfen. Oder wenn's ganz doof läuft einfach klassisch einen Schlauch einziehen. Beides ist bei längeren Touren immer in meinem Rucksack oder Satteltasche drin. Im Worstcase einen Tubeless-Reifen mit Schlauch zu versorgen ist letztendlich auch nicht schlimmer als einen Schlauch zu flicken und wieder einzuziehen, nur dass man halt die Chance hat, dass man es in 99% der Fälle ohne Schlauch wieder dicht bekommt oder man den Durchstich überhaupt garnicht erst merkt. Deswegen ist die Ausfallsicherheit des Systems unterwegs für mich kein Argument gegen Tubeless, sondern eher andersrum ein starkes Argument für Tubeless.

Du kannst dir auch mal die Wolfpack Reifen anschauen. Wunder so wie im entsprechenden Tech-Talk Thread versprochen können die zwar auch nicht , aber die Karkasse ist ziemlich vernünftig und darüber hinaus gehen sie super tubeless, finde ich in diesen beiden Punkten wesentlich besser als alles von Conti.


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand einen Dichtmilch-Tipp?


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2019)

Ich bin nach einigen Versuchen mit Conti, Effetto Mariposa, Funworks, Dynamics... wieder zu Notubes zurück. Einfach immer noch das beste. Doc Blue von Schwalbe ist übrigens dasselbe Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (23. Juli 2019)

@scylla Sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät auf deine auführliche Antwort melde, leider war ich jetzt einige Zeit gesundheitlich bedingt außer Gefecht gesetzt.

Ich lese mir das jetzt nochmal alles in Ruhe durch, aber jetzt kann ich wieder aufs Rad und will das Thema endlich erledigen ;-)


----------



## Pfefferminza (31. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Beschäftigung mit Tubeless lohnt sich!
> 
> Die Pannenanfälligkeit eines Reifens hat immer auch was mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Mehr Material hilft mehr, und Material wiegt was. Da hilft auch die ausgefeilteste Karkassenkonstruktion nur zu einem geringen Teil. Deswegen werden die leichteren Reifen auch immer anfälliger sein als die etwas schwereren.
> Wenn man unbedingt möglichst leichte Reifen fahren möchte muss man sich deswegen anderweitig behelfen um sie pannenresistent zu bekommen. Tubeless z.B.
> ...



Danke nochmal dafür, ich habe mich jetzt aufgrund eines Gutscheingeschenks für die Schwalbe Smart Sam Perfomance als "Übergangslösung" entschieden, da sie für die nächsten Touranforderungen passen sollten und mir schon einiges zu Tubeless durchgelesen, ausprobieren werde ich das in den nächsten Monaten bestimmt. Die Wolfpack sind leider aufgrund des Gutscheins ebenfalls rausgefallen, bei den Conti habe ich mir schlussendlich gar nichts gefunden.

Ich muss ja echt sagen, ich mochte meine WTB bis auf die Dauerpannen wirklich sehr und ich gehe davon aus, dass ich da eigentlich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe, denn lt. meinem Einkäufer, hatte bisher niemand Probleme, aber alle hatten Räder aus der ersten Vorbestellerlieferung und ich als einzige ein "nachgeordertes" Bike.


----------



## Deleted 89054 (4. August 2019)

Eventuell hilft ein Maxxis Freeride Schlauch zumindest vorne auch noch? Und eventuell mit den Augen den Weg um den nächsten runden Kieselstein herum suchen und den nicht fixieren, sonst fährt man automatisch drauf.


----------

